# First Time Sitter



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a pullet sitting and so far one hatched just about on time. The chick looks fine both legs and wings but it has a big hole in its head and its cold, and not moving.

The sitter was hatched last September. Very healthy, sitting on 19 eggs last count. Seen her get off a few times and some other pullets and chickens laid eggs and she got back on. So it is hard to tell which eggs are near 21 days.

I can not stand there and pull the chicks away from her as they hatch. I am hoping to get a few away from her before she puts holes in they're heads. But has anyone got any idea's on how to tell her no holes in the heads? Or will she just learn on her own?


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Well she has two running around under her feathers. Happy and healthy looking. I guess she new something was wrong with the first one. I got a sitter!


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

*pics of sitter and chicks*

I got a few pictures of chicks. but they keep ducking under mama's feathers. I count three so far. I'm wondering if the sex-link sexing is good here. If so I count 2 hens and 1 rooster.


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

teddy said:


> I got a few pictures of chicks. but they keep ducking under mama's feathers. I count three so far. I'm wondering if the sex-link sexing is good here. If so I count 2 hens and 1 rooster.


They are so cute!


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

*Oh no! he got off the nest.*

She got off the nest and there is 4 chicks. Well it is really hot & humid out. Maybe she will get back on. But for a hen that will not be a year old until Sept. 24th. She hatched some out.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

*Mom and Chicks*

Well I guess she's going to be a good sitter mom? After she left the nest I found one that hatched. Dried it out with a heat lamp and when she had her back turned I stuck it back in the group. That makes five chicks and she is raising all of them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like she's doing a really good job. Funny how they can sense when something isn't right and take care of it right away. Glad the rest of the babies are doing so well. Love the pictures!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Congratulations!
Love the photos


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

*One Month Old*

I can not believe these chicks are only one month old. They are wild, have to put some scratch down to get the picture. Still they pop there heads ups and look around.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Three pullets, one cockerel and one I just can't tell..the one on the far left. Leaning towards cockerel on that one. 

Excellent mother and will turn out some really good foragers for your flock..very impressive!


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Bee said:


> one cockerel


Is this the cockerel? What gave him away?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That is one, yes. Shorter, wider and flat tail, upright stance, thicker legs, broader, thicker body and shoulders.

Look at the pullet tails...they are long and tapered, with the cockerel's tail being flat, short and broad. This is often a way to tell in chicks from early on, but then past a certain stage it can get a little iffy as those cockerel tails get longer and less defined and the females start to fill out more.


----------

